# Doug and Jackie Christie article



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Doug and Jackie Christie are firm believers in that crazy little thing called love. And they go to serious lengths to prove it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Christie said he'd prefer to keep his relationship more private, but that's not easy because he is an NBA player, a celebrity, and in every game he plays, he acknowledges his wife with those hand signals that represent "I love you" as many as 60 times in a 2 1/2-hour game.
> 
> ...
> 
> Christie's contract expires at the end of the 2005-06 season. He has said that he will retire and devote all of his time to his family. But the person who knows him best isn't so sure.


First off 60 times in 150 minutes? Crazy. He'd play like Kobe if he practiced with that passion huh? 

What do Kings fans think of him retiring in 05-06?

And I know how she does it. They have been married for a long time, they may have kids, but he is still a virgin. The Doc helped with the kids.  

-Petey


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get why she wouldn't give it up to him, I doubt sex with that she-devil is a pleasant experience.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Some Laker fan once asked me, "What do you think about Doug Christie and his wife?" I asked him back, "What do you think about paint drying on walls?"

The only strange thing I found in this matter is why anyone would care? Other people's relationships are boring. Unless... unless there are infedelity and/or lawsuits involved. Then it can be downright juicy. 

Christie? Yawn.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Yeah, it's pretty well established that Doug Christie is the most whipped man in America.

His wife won't even let him TALK to other women.

Ever see the movie Saving Silverman? That's Doug Christie.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Yeah, it's pretty well established that Doug Christie is the most whipped man in America.
> 
> His wife won't even let him TALK to other women.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> They have been married for a long time, they may have kids, but he is still a virgin.
> ...


what??


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> 
> what??


I'm asking the same thing. I must've missed something along the way. Do those two really not have sex?


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm asking the same thing. I must've missed something along the way. Do those two really not have sex?



Jesus. What the HECK are you people thinking? Wondering if a married couple had sex. That's just plain jejune. If anyone of you is older than twelve, then you have my sympathy.

Petey was just trying to be funny. Don't take what he said seriously. 

And oh, sorry to break your hearts; but neither Britney nor Christina is a virgin either. Now, go and cry on your pillows.


----------

